# Reeds Sale - MarCum LX-5 blowout $299



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

Wanted to pass this along 200 units sold in a week and they only have 200 left. Get em while you can guys cause they will enver be this price again.

Call 1-800-346-0019 and ask for Jeff


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

Talked with Jeff at Reeds this morning and he has less than 100 unit's left, same low price :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the posts. I told my buddy about this last week and he got his in the mail yesterday.

We're headed out in a few hours so he can get some use out of it.


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

Talked to Reeds this morning and there sold out of LX-5's 8)


----------

